# Overwatch Discord Server



## Acruoxil (Jun 22, 2016)

Thought I'd make an Overwatch discord group for all players to gather at one place and have everything organized. Since a lot of bell tree users use Discord as a platform, it'd be  Wanna see how this runs as a first, so I'll leave a permanent invitation link here.

https://discord.gg/DZEdRd4

Keep in mind it's recommended you own Overwatch on either PC, PS4 or the Xbox One. It's fine if you don't have the game though.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 25, 2016)

We've got a bunch of new members in, would love to have more of you all 

Haha we're kinda lacking PS4 players though so having more would be nice xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 28, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 5, 2016)

Bump~


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 18, 2016)

Bump


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 19, 2016)

Boop.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

tried joining but it wont show up on the side of my servers list :x


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 19, 2016)

Elin said:


> tried joining but it wont show up on the side of my servers list :x



The link should work, I just confirmed. I'll PM you another private link anyhow


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 2, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 9, 2016)

Bumparoo!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 17, 2016)

Buuuump!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2016)

Bump


----------



## tae (Sep 20, 2016)

nerd.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 11, 2016)

Skadoosh.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 22, 2016)

Up, up, and awaaaay!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2016)

taesaek said:


> nerd.



Bruh

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> nerd.



Bruh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 1, 2016)

Booop! Always looking for more people to join.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 13, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2016)

Also, Merry Christmas!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year Bump!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 8, 2017)

Bloop.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 9, 2017)

Discord/group advertising gotta be through here now: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?406736-Discord-Chat-Group-Directory-Thread


----------

